# ATE Super Blue



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

Next time I change my brake fluid I was thinking about using ATE Super Blue, but is it a polyglycol or silicone fluid? It's my understanding that silicone brake fluid can be more trouble than what's it's worth.
Brian


----------



## Augie00 (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (ButchHusky)*

It's DOT 3 & 4 - meaning, not silicone (which is DOT 5).
It comes in blue and very light amber colors, so you can switch back and forth to make it easy to see when you've bled each line fully.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (Augie00)*

My understanding about ATE racing fluid is that its superior in compressibility gives you harder pedal, but that its more hydroscopic (sucks up water from air faster) than regular fluids so you should really flush every year if you use it. Makes sense since racers OH brakes every season, so don't care about moisture uptake. If you let fluid go too long the advantages will be lost...so are you gonna flush every year? No? Then stick with Castrol GT LMA (low moisture absorption) DOT 4 fluid, plus @ $5 or so a quart its cheaper too!


----------



## Lunitixx (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (spitpilot)*

I've used superblue for the last 3 years. At the time when I switched, it seemed to give me a better feel on the pedal. I flush once a year.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (spitpilot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My understanding about ATE racing fluid is that its superior in compressibility gives you harder pedal, but that its more hydroscopic (sucks up water from air faster) than regular fluids so you should really flush every year if you use it. [HR][/HR]​Super Blue can last 2 years if you are not hard on your brakes. You should flush every 2 years anyway. I try to do it 2 times a year, but I am hard on my brakes (auto-x & track days).


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (ButchHusky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff.you'll feel the difference


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (NORTAVE2.0)*

where can you buy this super blue brake fluid? 
is it very common?
I am in the Toronto area, does anyone around here carry this? maybe performance improvements or something (and pay an arm & leg)
mikey


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (TorontoCorrado)*

It's great stuff but it does take on moisture faster than the cheap fluid. Just bleed your brakes a bit more often and you'll be OK. 
If brake bleeding does not bother you, check into the Ford HD fluid. It's rated almost as high as ATE and the Castrol stuff, but at less than 1/2 the cost. It does take on moisture though...Ford designed it since they had a problem where the brake lines on one particular truck model were too close the exhaust causing fade. Instead of fixing the location of the lines, the designed a fluid that would hold up to the heat. Cheap SCCA guys buy this stuff by the barrel! HTH


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (Bicycle019)*

where can you buy this stuff???
anywhere in the toronto area?
mikey


----------



## poiper (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (TorontoCorrado)*

>where can you buy this stuff???
>anywhere in the toronto area?
I think QMR in Woodbridge has some.
Mercedes brake fluid is the same stuff. Go to a Benz dealer and ask for thier brake fluid. Not sure if it is the SUPER blue, but it is a high temp (same as super) blue fluid from ATE.
Some place called Luxury European Parts (or something like that, they advertise in the Euro Autotrader, LAP Perhaps) has the fluid as well.
If all of these sources fail, let me know, I can get you a can from my parts suplier. It just takes a bit since he sends it to me out of Kingston.
Oh, if you don't use the whole can, seal it with some wax. Just the cap on makes it go bad.
Good luck,
P.Po


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (poiper)*

You can order online from http://www.ogracing.com They are local to me, and the coolest ever.
From what I heard on Friday, ATE has discontinued Super Blue, but will continue to offer Type200 (or, as I call it, Super Yellow). It's the same stuff, except the Blue has blue dye in it. I alternated between blue and gold, as it would tell me, clearly, when I was done bleeding.
Super Blue was not DOT approved due to the dye, although it worked fine anyway. (Kinda like e-codes). That's the only reason for the discontinuation.


[Modified by Surf Green, 6:41 AM 4-9-2002]


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (Surf Green)*

Better stock up then.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ATE Super Blue (Eric16v)*

OG bought 1500 cans of it.


----------

